# Nancy Pelosi: Give Obama dictatorial power to raise debt limit to infinity



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nancy Pelosi: Give Obama dictatorial power to raise debt limit to infinity*

fiscal cliff
December 1, 2012
By: Joe Newby
Subscribe









Nancy Pelosi supports giving dictatorial power to Obama over debt limit

On Friday, House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) told reporters she supports giving Barack Obama the power to unilaterally raise the debt limit to infinity, bypassing Congress in a move that clearly violates the Constitution, CNS News reported.
According to Terence P. Jeffrey, "a reporter asked Pelosi if she agreed with a proposal made by Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner that Congress give Obama the power to unilaterally increase the debt limit."
"Yes," she said.

http://www.examiner.com/article/nan...atorial-power-to-raise-debt-limit-to-infinity


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

There goes the neighborhood...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

I have zero faith on this Administration doing anything that would be remotely beneficial for our Country. This Administration is the biggest threat our Nation has ever encounter.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuc_ Nancy Pelosi i'd like to see a house fall on her.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

She's full of great ideas:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

A wise man here said once that Pelosi was a cunt. I heartily agree with that assessment.


----------

